
Show HN: Dictation – Type with Voice Commands - amitagarwal
https://dictation.io/
======
amitagarwal
Dictation, available at [https://dictation.io](https://dictation.io), lets you
type with your voice in all popular languages. There are no apps to install
and all you need is Google Chrome and a microphone.

Dictation uses the web speech API to magically transcribe your spoken voice in
real time. It recognizes voice commands, like New Paragraph or Go to Sleep or
Insert Happy Face, to help you do more without the keyboard.

All your transcribed text is stored in the local browser and it auto-saves
everything in the cache.

Dictation: [https://dictation.io](https://dictation.io) Voice Commands:
[https://dictation.io/commands](https://dictation.io/commands) Languages:
[https://dictation.io/languages](https://dictation.io/languages) FAQ:
[https://dictation.io/help](https://dictation.io/help)

